# How to remove drip edge to get to replace fascia board



## mr-hobo (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a metal drip edge covering my fascia board. I need to get to the fascia board but my drip edge is covering it. How would I take the drip edge off so I could replace the fascia board? It appears that there are nails under the shingles holding the drip edge.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

You have to carefully pry those shingles up with a thin flat tool. Then remove drip edge and replace with new drip edge. Then reseal down all the shingles with roofer caulk Or the black caulk roofers use. you could try to reinstall that drip edge but i wouldn't recomend it because your going to bend it prying it off. NOw when taken it off. Take a flat bar and pry off at the nails. Meaning get under the drip edge or apron at the nail and pry up. Be careful with the shingles.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

747 is absolutely correct, with an emphasis on removing it carefully.

Don't go cracking the shingles above it.

Ed


----------

